# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 05/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Đà Nẵng - Sơn Trà - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Phố Cổ Hội An - Huế - Động Phong Nha
*

Thời gian : 5 Ngày 4 ĐêmGiá tour: 3,650,000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện Ô TôKhởi hành:  Thứ 4 & Thứ 7 Hàng Tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.
(15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách của mỗi tour)Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi 3 sao tiện nghi :hệ thống máy nước nóng lạnh, ĐT, phòng tắm riêng, phòng 2-3 người…  
trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ:  ngủ phòng ba
trường hợp đi 1 người, phụ thu phòng đơn nếu không tìm được người ghépĂn các bữa theo tour: 04 bữa sáng buffet + 05 bữa trưa + 04 bữa tối tiêu chuẩn 100,000 VNĐ/suất (thưởng thức hải sản Đà Nẵng, đặc sản Hội An & Huế)Ca Huế sông Hương: Thuyền Rồng, Nhạc Công, Ca sĩ + Thả hoa đăng cầu may.Vé tham quan + xe điện tại Động Thiên ĐườngVé tham quan các điểm.Vé tham dự biểu diễn nghệ thuật truyền thống.Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.Phục vụ 02nước0.5l/khách /ngày.Bảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch VietSense

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*BUÔN MA THUỘT - GIA LAI - KONTUM (4N)*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: liên hệPhương tiện di chuyển: Xe + Máy bayKhởi hành: Thứ 6 hàng tuần 

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Cambodia (Mộc Bài - Angkor Wat - Pnompenh)(4N)*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 4.100.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: xeKhởi hành: 8/5; 15/5; 25/5; 29/5 

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tour Châu Âu: Pháp - Bỉ - Luxembourg - Đức*

Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêmGiá tour: 53.900.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 24/05/2014

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé, máy bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty Vietrantour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

